

Anyone else think that the constant Apple jabs at I/O are really poor form? - sgentle

Don't get me wrong, Apple's flogged the condescension horse nigh into oblivion with their Get a Mac campaign, and there's some perverse satisfaction in seeing them get theirs. But, really, Google?<p>"It turns out that on the Internet... (yelling) people use flash!"<p>"We've discovered something (whispered) it's called the internet!"<p>"This isn't some kind of 'push notification' service that tries to make up for not having real multitasking"<p>I think it's right that Google point out where their products trounce the competition. I think the attempt to be pithy is just coming off as petty. If your products are better, people are going to buy them instead, that's your vindication. What are they trying to prove?
======
tptacek
I think it's fantastic. I like Apple. I like Google. As an iPhone/iPad user, I
think I'm going to benefit _enormously_ from the genuine competitive pressure
Google will apply.

The more direct and pointed they make it, the more likely it is Apple is going
to respond.

~~~
eob
I agree. Of course, we also benefit from everyone playing along (Google Maps
on the iPhone, for example). But I think we need to have more all-out
competition between the big companies in the mobile market.

When everyone plays it too-nice, we end up with situations like the current
cell provide market or cable provide market: essentially rackets of collusion
that occurs passively (through a refusal to compete hard) instead of actively
(through smokey backroom meetings)

------
staunch
Those are truly tame quotes. They could go far stronger and I wouldn't think
it's a bad thing.

Google should give as hard as it gets. Apple dishes it out very rough, and
Google should fire back. These are technical put downs, not personal. And
they're honest, not FUD.

~~~
sgentle
I suppose I should clarify. I like competition, and I think it's great that
Google's driving a tank through the ol' walled garden Apple's got going.

It's not that their comments are unkind or harsh that gets me, it's that
they're weak. Some of the things that have come out of I/O this year have been
serious jaw-droppers. Wifi tethering, wireless sync, Flash, speed boosts
akimbo, and most of all, this feeling of "everything just works together
everywhere" that you don't get with Apple's equivalent. That's the king hit.
That's the brown trousers moment.

"Hey, Apple, heard of the internet?" just sounds to me like impotent nerdrage.

For what it's worth, I think the speech at the start was spot on. ("If we
don't act, we face a Draconian future where one man, one company, one device,
one carrier would be our future. That's a future that we don't want.")

------
bdickason
When Apple takes jabs at MS we applaud. When Google takes jabs at Apple, we
boo?

I think that Google's identification of a 'competitor' gives them alot of
internal momentum. Hate, wether legitimate or good natured, is powerful for an
organization.

~~~
cmelbye
When's the last time you can remember them doing that? I think they've moved
on. Sure, they make a few jabs here and there, but from what I've heard it was
just one slight after another towards Apple following every new product they
announced.

~~~
bdickason
This is true. I completely agree that the presentation took it from 'good
natured fun competition' to 'F __* apple.'

------
silkodyssey
This is typical competitive business behaviour. I don't see a problem with it
as long as it doesn't go overboard and I don't consider this to be the case
here.

People tend to choose between competing products based on comparisons so the
perceived value of the android platform would be based on how it compares to
the iphone platform.

